# 2003 Dodge Ram 1500 Q/C Overheating at highway speed 55mph



## brian2transam (Nov 25, 2006)

Hey guys,

I have a 2003 Dodge Ram 1500 sport Quad Cab Hemi Automatic, heavy duty service group, towing etc. I installed a westrn 7'6" pro plow on the front with a western tailgate spreader on rear. I also had timbren installed to make sure the front would handle the weight. The truck runs great when plowing but as soon as I get on highway at around 55mph the temp guage redlines and I have to pull over to let it cool down. I ride with plow as low to ground as possible and also installed a aftermarket fan, and it still seems to get very hot when I get on the parkway. I noticed that they removed the airdamn the peice of plastic that goes from the radiator support to the front bumber so I went and bought a new one and installed it. I had to do some cutting to get around the plow frame but its in there. Any other ideas as to why this thing overheats the way it does? Dodge does not offer a snowplow prep package on the 1500 but is there a difference between the clucth fan between my and the snow plow prep on the 2500? I also saw the blizzard makes a airfoil that is supposed to direct air into the radiator. any body know if they work before I spend the money. Thanks


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The difference is.
Your gearing (differentials)
Your differentials (are smaller)
your radiator (is smaller)
Your transmission coller (you dint. have an aux cooler)
Your transfer case is Smaller.
you have a 1500..

A 2500hd with the plow group is a totally different truck.


----------



## brian2transam (Nov 25, 2006)

from what I found out about the radiators is that there is no difference between the two 1500 or 2500 series truck for that year. They are both the same. According to dodge and two different radiator shops. I do have higher gears 3:92 but that shouldnt make a difference driving 55mph. Usually gearing affects top end. I have the heavy duty service group so the transmission cooler is the same again according to two dodge dealerships. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

I would think that the radiator and tranny cooler would be bigger...not sure though. The clutch fan is probably upgraded in the 2500. Does it get hot without the plow? Also, if your driving around town, does it get hot?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

brian2transam;591458 said:


> from what I found out about the radiators is that there is no difference between the two 1500 or 2500 series truck for that year. They are both the same. According to dodge and two different radiator shops. I do have higher gears 3:92 but that shouldnt make a difference driving 55mph. Usually gearing affects top end. I have the heavy duty service group so the transmission cooler is the same again according to two dodge dealerships. Thanks for the advice.


One is a two core the other is a 4 core. your 1500 hd may have a 4 core but your also cooling your transmission with it. The aux transmission cooler takes a big load off of the radiators job of cooling the transmission.

Your taller gears make your engine work harder also creating more heat.
Gear ratio, effects the bottom end as much as the top end.

And on the window sticker all they list for the plow group is a bigger alt and a skid plate
but we know that there is so much more.
Like, heaver front springs,
a bigger/stronger transfer case
aux transmission cooler
power steering cooler.
lsd
a dana 60 over a dana 40
etc etc

Your 1500Q/C is no 2500


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Change the clutch on the fan and find one which moves the most air. Also try running the truck down the HWy with the overdrive off. This will put less stress on the cooling system and engine. Had the same truck with the same overheating issue. More weight on the truck the more it would overheat. 

Basically the blade is stopping the flow of air through the radiator making the truck overheat. You need to overcome this by adding more air or increasing the cooling capacity of the cooling system.

DAFF


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

slow down my one truck doesnt like running over 50 with the plow on 
also have the rad cleaned not by flushing take the rad and have a rad shop rod the tubes


----------



## BRAAAP (Nov 29, 2005)

I have a 02 1500 and had the same problem try running the plow all the way up so the air can get under the plow. It works with mine and i have a 760 speed wing and a salter and no problem after that :waving:


----------



## FaulknerLwnCare (Nov 17, 2005)

I had the same problem also all i had to do is lower the plow kinda close to the ground and wala . The plow was blocking to much of the air flow.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

brian2transam;591458 said:


> from what I found out about the radiators is that there is no difference between the two 1500 or 2500 series truck for that year. They are both the same. According to dodge and two different radiator shops. I do have higher gears 3:92 but that shouldnt make a difference driving 55mph. Usually gearing affects top end. I have the heavy duty service group so the transmission cooler is the same again according to two dodge dealerships. Thanks for the advice.


That's funny. I have seen under the hood of a Hemi and my cooling units are about twice their size.


----------

